# Live ****



## Country8282 (Sep 6, 2011)

Can I get a Caged **** some how that would not be illegal 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Just a heads up young grasshopper, your local DNR enforcement officers read these threads looking for illegal activity. So be careful for what you ask.


----------



## Country8282 (Sep 6, 2011)

Is there any way u can do it by the book


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Country8282 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks micooner did go about it the wrong way


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

